

What makes a good manager? - sheats

So I have been working at a newspaper company for about 1.5 years now building stuff with Django.  An opportunity came up to interview for the manager position, title is Rapid Development Team Manager, and my interview is at 4pm today.<p>I was just wondering if anybody has some tips on what I might be able to expect.  What are they looking for in a manager?<p>(I already have some ideas on why I'm different and what I think needs to be changed, but I want to have a better idea of what they are looking for)
======
icey
What people look for when hiring a manager is a different set of
characteristics than what makes a good manager.

When interviewing, they want to hear about how you'll be effective and get
results.

When managing, people want someone who is competent and can make decisions
that are reasonable and sane. People also want a manager who will be their
advocate.

The very best managers are the ones who can fill both roles.

~~~
sheats
Thanks for your response. Interview went very well.

~~~
icey
Let us know how it turns out!

